# Workaround tool for removing the screws from the bottom of the Edge



## Rick Keifer (Oct 24, 2020)

My Edge is already out of warranty i am being told as it was supplied as a replacement for my bolt (been through 3 of them) always a hard disk issue. In any case i bought a new drive and was ready to put it in. The screws in the bottom of the Edge tivo are a reverse (male) Torx 30 head. I looked for days for a driver that would accomodate but could not find one other than Weaknees.com but they want to sell you the whole drive kit that comes with the tool. So heres what i did. Went to Home Depot and fond a large screw with a Torx 30 (female head obviously) head. I ground down the outside until it fit fine into the recessed hole and then screwed it into a block of wood (the handle). Works great, removed the screws in a few seconds.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

My desktop computer has an easy to open case. Computer hard drive replacement is rather easy and certainly routine.

I wonder why Tivo makes things so difficult? 

There is no guidance re what is inside. 

One would think to stay in business and sell units that a certain amount of responsiveness to customers is an obligation most businesses would take for granted.


----------



## Rick Keifer (Oct 24, 2020)

Because they wouldn’t be able to sell you the next version of the TiVo. It wasn’t until recently that I woke up when this happened in the past I would just buy a new one. If others knew how easy it was to just replace the hard disk?? I had no idea that it would just work without having to format the disk or create an operating system or anything. Just put in a new drive and everything works great.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't owned a Tivo since they discontinued the Series 3 HD Tivo, but I have upgraded several OTA Roamios. I believe all Tivos since then only require that you drop in a new drive to upgrade it. No more having to install an image on the drive to perform an upgrade. I'm pretty sure they are all literally plug and play. The Tivo detects the new drive, formats it, downloads the new image, and automatically installs it.

I still remember the good old days when we used to have to hack our Tivos to upgrade the drives. Anyone here remember Dylan's boot disk?


----------

